# What do you guys know about the old Penn Mag Power 980 surf casting reels ?



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a couple of these reelsin great shape that I thought about using for trolling for kings as I don't surf cast.

Found someone who wanted them, thanks...


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Try stripersonline.com bunch of guys over there would know. If you would like I can post your question over there save you the trouble of registering.


----------

